# Tarot cards anyone?



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone, I've been reading the cards for about 13 years now (that is such a scary statistic).  Does anyone else read the cards?  I have three decks, one Astro deck, the Rider Waite deck and my favourite, The roots of India deck.  I never read for myself.  

Is anyone else interested in this, and if so, have you protected them with magic spells and do you burn protective incense while you read?  I'd really  love to hear from any fellow readers.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm really interested in Tarot but the last time I had mine read was about 10 years ago. I'd love to have them read again but would prefer someone reputable (rather than one's found at places like Greenwich Market !)

Do you read cards for others or could you recommend someone who does  I live in SE London but work in the City so am able to travel !!

Take care  
Natasha


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi broody girl
I have been reading the tarot for about ten years - mainly for friends and friends of friends. Its in our family, my gran taught me to read playing cards as a wee girl. I don;t do that many professional readings as I don't believe you should charge and prefer to do it for an exchange of some sort..But I do do it professionally sometimes and in fact I have someone coming tomorrow for a reading. 

I do it quite a lot for myself too but i realise the interpretation might be a bit biased!! (lots of pages and the empress -which is plainly not true at the moment!!) But I do it for myself in a sort of self exploration way rather than future casting.. I use mainly the rider waite, but also the mythic tarot. I don't tend to do spells, altho i know a few - and i don't generally burn incense (i'm a bit of a no-nonsense tarot reader!!), but i do always place the crystal fluorite on the deck before i do a reading, to connect with the 'higher' force - whatever that is...

Anyway, PM me if you want to chat specifics!!   

Love ruby k xx


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi *Natasha*! I am in SW London and I do do reading for others, friends, I've never charged anyone in my life...

I did have my cards read a few years back and the lady was quite good. She hit on quite a few things during my reading which were very accurate and others which proved to be accurate later on. She used the Russian deck which is very dramatic... mainly black cards edged in gold... beautiful... I am sure I will have her number somewhere... she was down in Hampshire, about an hour's drive and she took £25 at the time and recorded the whole thing on tape for me to take away with me. Let me know if you are interested and I'll find it for you.

*Ruth* - I'm gonna PM you right this very minute!


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

To Broody girl,

I don't do tarrot readings, I believe in them.  My reason for butting in is I was out shopping 2 weeks after m/c and a lady came up to me (Medium) and said that my grandad (on the other side) said that I will have a baby and she said alot of things that she could't of guessed.  She said that I have a lot of negative energy and she gave me a stone to carry with me.  I felt rather silly as I was crying with emotion on all the stuff she said and it was so spot on.  
Question?  She said that she would like to do healing on me?  What do you think?  

Love 
ERI x x x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Broodygirl
I also read Tarot, I use the Rider Waite, it's just what I prefer, I also have started on Medicine Cards which I am finding great. I have also had a few fab readings in the past which have with time proven to be very accurate.

Morgana x


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Eri* - I'm so sorry about tyour loss hunny...  As for this woman... sometimes the best things and the most positive signs come out of the blue. If I was you I'd follow my gut instinct... trust my first impression. If you think you can trust her the go and meet with her and let her heal you... don't spend anything you can't afford and always try to take what she says with a pinch of salt 'cos you will be really vulnerable right now. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk more... 

*Morgana* - Ohhh the medicine cards are lovely! I don't have any of my own but I have looked at them a couple of times before. Have you ever tried the Angel cards, or the mermaids and dolphins? I was given them as a gift after having a readig done with them by a proper bona fide gypsy down in Glastonbury. They look a bit naff to start off with but they are actually very good and I've been really pleased with them.


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi broodygirl i would love my cards reading and wish i lived nearer so that you could read mind (i would pay) i have had it once before but she was rubbish xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Broody  

I'd love it if you were willing to read my cards...and of course I'd be happy to pay too...but if you'd rather not read my cards then if you could PM the details of the lady you saw that would be great...whereabouts in Hampshire is she as I have family down that way....

Hope you're doing ok... how's the lunaception going  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Broodygirl,
Just to say if your after protection spells i will send you some and also the incense and herbs to buy for protection. If there are any other ladies who would like to know anything about herbs that help promote fertility or anything else please feel free to post me.

I have started to practice the Craft after being drawn to it for years. I am still quite new to it and it looks like i will be a solitary practitioner as i dont know anyone in the area who is part of any coven.

Hope you dont think im mad or  .

Love Bronte,

Oh and Blessed be


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Sunny* -  I hope you find someone to give you a good reading hunny... it really does give you a wee boost. Can no-one you know recommend anyone good in your area?

*Minxy-le-minx* - I've never read the cards for money - ever! I'd be happy to read your cards for you but where would we do it? Otherwise, I can hunt out that lady's number... she was a medium as well and said a lot before she even got her tarot out!









*Bronte* - Oh _WOW_! I watched the witchcraft programme on Jane Gorman investigates - did you see it? It was fab! Really interesting! I have got the protection spell for my cards, thanks. I protect every new deck, but I'd be really interested to hear which incense sticks you recommend. I usually go for Sandalwood or smth similar. I hope you find someone to practice with soon... it would be a lot more fun, wouldn't it?

Blessed be.


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Broodygirl,

I'm really interested in tarot cards and white magic. In fact my friends and I regularly get our readings done by professionals. But we also get together from time to time and do the readings ourselves.

We tried out a new pack the other day they weren't tarot - they were cards from Titania cant remember what they were called.

Also believe in crystals etc.

Any tips and or can you recommend any spells for me??

Amanda [flash=200,200][/flash]


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

What type of tips or spells were you looking for? I have a nice one to protect your cards, and some really nice ones which apply to other things... pretty much anything you can imagine!

Also how have you found the professional readings you've had done? Have any been _really_ good?

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Broodygirl,

My friends and I have seen several different tarot card readers and mediums, most of them we have come across by asking around.  Some of them were really good - others well I will have to wait to see if what they said comes true.
One picked up on my m/c just a couple of weeks afterwards - I did not say anything to her it just came up in the cards!!  

The reading I did last week (with these Titania cards) was very strange (in a good way) and made a lot of sense (if that makes sense) - a lot of things came up about a new journey and there would be happiness at the end of it and there would be a knight in shining armour type person that would help - I interpreted this as the Dr.

The spell to protect your cards would be really good to have - I have been having quiet good readings lately.

Also have you ever tried to do a reading on line - person draws the cards and places them in a spread and then e-mail or instant message the details of the cards? don't know if it would work.  Would love to give it a try if your interested? I could borrow a pack of cards from my mate.

Also can you recommend any books??

Take care

Amanda


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Natasha & Minxy le Minx* - Hi ladies... I have hunted high... I have hunted low... and I still haven't found that tarot reader's number  (I think it's gone looking for my chequebook, the absence of which is starting to cause a few problems... ) I have texted and e-mailed my friend to see if she still has her details (she told me about her in the first place) and am waiting for her to get back to me. I'm sorry ladies! But I'll keep looking and I'll keep you posted. 
*
Amanda* - I've never done a reading on line... maybe we could give it a try sometime to see how it goes!  I LOVE Cassandra Eason books. She's been doing the tarot all her life and so did her mother and her grandmother before her so she's pretty grounded in magic and mysticism. I like the way she writes - she obviously has a lot of passion for the subject. She did a programme on the tarot with Jane Gorman where she taught her to read the tarot in a fortnight! There is also a lovely spell in there to protect your deck and explanations of every reading you could imagine.

The book is called Cassandra Eason's Complete book of Tarot. ISBN )-7499-2019-X, £10.99 Piatkus. You should be able to get it cheaper at good old Amazon. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Broodygirl

I had a tarot pack years ago by Alistair Crowley(not sure if spelling is correct) but have not found them since returning from my 15 years of travelling but this morning a parcel arrived and within a pack of De Vinci Enigma Cards won through a competition. I am not an expert on tarot and reading this post has revived my interest, I too have had "online tarot readings" on numerous occasions which I could comment on but am glad that I didn't act upon (if you get my drift) in times of despair your mind gets quite irrational/rational. On numerous occasions they have said that I would have 2 children naturally (Hurry up!)

I noted in a recent post somewhere on this site (you are very active on all boards!   a lot of information, which is great) that you live in SW london as I do too. Would you consider doing a reading for me and in return I will give you a Reiki healing session? 

I will post you on the lunar board as have another question and don't want to invade on you all

Larkles


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Larkles* - My friend used to use the Alistair Crowley pack. It's a nice deck, isn't it? The Enigma cards sound lovely... I don't think I've seen those before. I'll need to have a wee surf to see if I can see what they look like.









I'll PM you right now regarding the reading hunny.


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG, last night I was reading Zillionz by Titania on Numerology, I was looking at what I had in store for the nx 12 months and then what my husband has in store 12 months after his birthday (he gets his b/day at the beginning of the year) and they both mentioned pregnancy!! Nearly fell of my chair in work -- some of the lads were looking at me a bit strangely   .

It was so interesting.

Anyone else dabbled with numerology?

Amanda


----------



## Rosie Malosie (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi

Really enjoyed reading these threads as I do rely on cards, numerology, angels etc etc to keep me hopeful that I will conceive.  In fact am planning to carry out a fertility spell on Halloween, as it is the right time for my cycle and feels like a good thing to do.  I am going to put together my own spell using acorns and burning green, red and yellow candles, also have a red rose picked from my alotment.  Does anyone have any particular advice for casting a fertility spell on Halloween?  One day I'll work out how to make my posts a bit more colourful with the additional info!

Rosie Malosie


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Rosie Maloise, can you tell me what the spell is with acorns & candles please? Not sure where she is at present but Morgana is very up to date with spells etc-Morgana hope your move went ok!

Larkles
xx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi everyone
I've been away for a bit but posted on this thread a while back - lots of lovely posts! Anyway, it being Halloween, I just wanted to wish everybody 'well'. I am going to spend some time with my tarot deck today and try and do something to 'celebrate' today.

Also, does anyone have a spell or ritual to get rid of a virus? I've had a nasty cold/bug thing for over a week and just can't seem to shake it. Will try anything!

Lots of love and  
Ruby k xxx


----------



## lou1978 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi

i live in North London... does any1 know any1 who could do a tarot reading for me 


lxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Broodygirl....I actually went to a Psychic Fayre last night & had my cards read as well as having crystal healing....

The fayre is organised by Psychic Events & is currently travelling around the country.

http://www.psychicevents.co.uk/

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Rosie Malosie (Aug 21, 2005)

Larkles 

Sorry for late reply  , thought I'd be notified by email (just getting used to the site!)  I have a few spell books so I put a spell together using all of them.  You need 3 acorns so that you can put them in the middle of 3 burning candles that form a triangle, I chose red, yellow and green candles.  Beforehand I wrote my desire for a child on a bay leaf, or could use a piece of paper.  Let the candles burn down and put the acorns under your bed and the bayleaf under your pillow after kissing it 3 times, if you use paper you should burn it in the candle flame whilst thinking of your wish.  As the candles burn close your eyes and imagine a rosebud opening in your womb and then open them and imagine the candle light going into your womb, repeat a few times.  I put rose on the table as a symbol of this and to help me visualise.

I did this spell on Halloween but you can do it on a New Moon or Full Moon from what I can gather.  Anyway we'll see if its worked  , am waiting for Aunty Flo to come and visit but obviously don't want her here at all!

Rosie


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Rosie, no problems about not replying! I know how it gets sometimes when I don't check my emails I get loads of notifications and forget where I am! 

Thanks for mentioning the spell, why don't you post it on the "magic spell" post- am sure it would be very much appreciated-we all go mad around the full moon in hope that we can get a BFP!! its a great post and an extra spell to use would go down well!

Thanks again

Jen
xx


----------

